# Mini Cow Video on MSN - Miniature Cows, Big Advantage



## Nifty (Aug 13, 2008)

My boss sent this to me:

*"Miniature Cows, Big Advantage"*

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&vid...:vs:0&from=MSNHP&tab=m1189550183206&GT1=42003


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 13, 2008)

I can see the appeal to the small backyard persons, especially with feed prices the way they are!

The kids handling them for show looked just like kids handling young full sized animals. It's all in the training.


----------



## busybychoice (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm looking into it myself... I only have a very small piece of propery and I would love to have a milking cow. We did the goat thing and although I love my goaties My husbend is a 'milk from the cow' kinda guy! I can make cheese, yogurt, etc. But he cant get past the goat idea. Its saddening but I Love my husbend , A miniature cow would be a wonderful comprimise for my VERY city sweetheart!


----------



## miron28 (Nov 8, 2008)

how much does one of this mini cows cost? and were could i find some? i am looking to get some cows for Christmas for my daughter she is 4 and her favorite animals is a cow!


----------



## hollybird (Dec 30, 2008)

mini cows are all over and the prices are all around too.  they can go down with the economy because they aren't used by big ranches and they get viewed as pets.  they are great for small property and i am hoping to find a mini milker one of these days.  around here a dexter heifer has been about $300 but minis at the auction are up and down big time.  some cows are only $100 when it's a small turnout.  i live one street up from the auction and often just go look but it's a bad temptation too.  buying privately gives you more time to get an idea of disposition.


----------



## Little Cow (Apr 21, 2009)

I should mention that Dexters are not miniature in the sense that miniature horses are.  They are naturally the smallest breed of cattle.  Their origins are 19th century Ireland and cattle of their size were in existence for centuries before Mr. Dexter formalized their breed.  

The Coads did an excellent job promoting Dexters in NC.  We bred our girls to one of their bulls a few years ago and were very happy with the resulting calves.


----------

